

Video: John Nunemaker talks about mongoDB - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/post/628843086/ordered-list-john-nunemaker

======
bradgessler

      "John is the guy behind the popular mongoDB ruby ORM Mongo Mapper."
    

If you're looking at using MongoMapper in a Ruby project, be sure to take a
look at Mongoid (<http://mongoid.org/>) first, it seems to have moved quite a
bit faster than MongoMapper and uses a lot of the good stuff shipped with
Rails 3 like validations, callbacks, etc.

~~~
jpcx01
Sweet! You should post this as a separate item. Looks like an awesome project.

------
cubes
Minor technical gripe, there's an annoying audio hiss, but the information is
great.

~~~
joshowens
cubes,

Yeah, sorry about that, it is actually my laptop fan. I've fixed it in
subsequent episodes of the podcast, but this was already recorded.

